
Apple’s Strategy to Dominate Audio - allenleein
https://medium.com/functionsfund/functions-c292b619a0c3
======
gaspoweredcat
they may do ok in the streaming side of things, they may even beat spotify
(however i highly doubt ill ever pay for apple music) the problem is with the
hardware, those airpods sound like shit and i kind of doubt that the speaker
is really any good either.

sure the older ipods sounded OK but apples current audio hardware is
lackluster at best, the headphones have always been dreadful and after they
ditched the wolfson dac the devices sounded pretty crappy too.

if they want this to work they should be providing premium grade hardware,
especially for the prices they charge, you can buy some really good IEMs for
the price of a pair of airpods and theyll sound infinitely better, so why buy
apples horrible little buds? maybe they should buy out a decent audio outfit
and use their tech and skills to improve the shockingly poor sound their
current gear kicks out.

